
Investor Chris Sacca calls 15-year old founder working 130h/week 'pure hustle' - victorbojica
http://www.businessinsider.com/shark-tank-investor-chris-sacca-calls-slik-cofounder-stefan-stokic-pure-hustle-2016-12
======
minimaxir
Relevant discussion on the Facebook group Hackathon Hackers:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackathonhackers/permalink/1...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackathonhackers/permalink/1422409584481189/)

The group skews to a younger demographic than HN, and they are in massive
support of the person described in the article, unfortunately.

------
chrisbennet
Or to paraphrase Sacca:

 _Now these are the kind of sharecroppers I like. They didn 't ask me before
they started weeding my fields, he just did it. Now who do you think I'm gonna
call when I need someone to plant my next crop, yep these guys!_

